# Thermostat help (pics)



## Jfk4th (Aug 30, 2009)

Can't seem to figure out how to get this thermostat going, the manual is no help, shame on you Lopi.... :shut: 
Here is my set up with pics

This is for my Lopi Berkshire BTW
Also I have the switch to turn on the stove in the "Off" position, I think that part is right when using a thermostat


Does it take while turn off the stove and turn on with a thermostat?


----------



## Jfk4th (Aug 30, 2009)

More pics here


----------



## Jfk4th (Aug 30, 2009)

It has a pilot
So what you are saying is disconnect from stove the red and white wire and connect it to the red and white from the  digital thermostat I bought?


----------



## jtp10181 (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like its hooked wrong on the valve (hard to tell in the pic). You want to be connected to the two marked TH and TH|TP. The TP should only have the thermopile connected.

Basically, connect to the same spots as the switch on the stove itself.


----------



## Jfk4th (Aug 30, 2009)

JTP YOU THE MAN  
That worked!

I AM GIVING YOU SOME GOOD KARMA RIGHT NOW

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jtp10181 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am NFI gas certified 

Glad I could help out.


----------



## Jfk4th (Aug 31, 2009)

We are lucky to have you on hearth.com
thanks again


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 3, 2009)

top and bottom terminal to connect.
i'm very suprised the lopi directions wern't enough, they are the most detailed manuals in the business!!


----------



## Jfk4th (Sep 3, 2009)

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> top and bottom terminal to connect.
> i'm very suprised the lopi directions wern't enough, they are the most detailed manuals in the business!!



Well that is true most of the time, but in my manual there was nothing listed for thermostat install :shut: .  Everything else is detailed in Lopi which is to be expected from such a great company.  I guess there is a chance I may nave missed it but probably not


----------

